# Bird Hitch Giveaway Finalists



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here are the lucky 10 semi-finalists for the FREE Bird Hitch Giveaway, courtesy of one of our newest sponsors - www.waterfowljunkie.com I got mine in the other day and I cannot wait to see it in action this spring.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=63413

If your number matches the final penny value for the NASDAQ closing on Friday, Jan. 30th - YOU WIN!

Good luck everyone!

10 Semi's picked at random:

1 -huntingdude16
2 - Pato
3 - Horker23
4 - WARDEN247
5 - PJ
6 - nosib
7 - GKBassplayer
8 - tumblebuck
9 - Muleys&Honkers4life
0 - ND_duckman

Good luck! 
:beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

There must be a mistake. Didn't you get my bribe?


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

woohooo! C'mon lucky number eight!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Number 4 has to be a shoe in.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

tumblebuck said:


> woohooo! C'mon lucky number eight!


It should go to someone who hunts! :eyeroll: :lol: :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

taddy1340 said:


> It should go to someone who hunts! :eyeroll: :lol: :beer:


yea....you're one to talk....


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Lucky number 7!


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Bring on the goose egg "0"...but I also hunt with Pato, so I will settle for a "2" also.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

0 means they went bankrupt right?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What the heck, Chris didn't you get the check I sent? :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i never win anything


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

0 means the Duckman wins and 2 means that Pato gets it! May the best / luckiest person win!
Thanks for letting us in on this!
Pato


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Come on #5....I want to see what a brand new Toyota trucks looks like with that bird hitch in it!!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Good thing I just bought one. I never win at these. What's the deal Hustad, I have to take you hunting or what!!!! :beer:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

If I checked the numbers right....Pato won! :beer:

Looks like I will get to try it out this spring!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Maverick said:


> Come on #5....I want to see what a brand new Toyota trucks looks like with that bird hitch in it!!!


Damn I was watching the contdown all day! So close.


----------



## wfjunkie (Sep 3, 2006)

Who won the dam thing so I can ship it? Thanks Guys....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

the NASDAQ closed Friday at 1476.42

So Pato is the winner. PM sent

Congrats!


----------

